# ACPI Errors on Fujitsu LH531



## execve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am running 9-STABLE-amd64 -r233515 on my Fujitsu LH531 laptop. 
So far things are going quite well (wireless OK, basic-X OK till now)

There is an irritating problem that I wanted some help on. I am continuously getting the following errors from ACPI. These repeat every 10 seconds. 


```
Apr 10 16:04:23 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: [ECPU] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
Apr 10 16:04:23 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffffe0002abed80), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psparse-560)
Apr 10 16:04:33 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: [ECPU] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
Apr 10 16:04:33 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffffe0002abed80), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psparse-560)
```

I checked the handbook section on ACPI debugging. When I compile the asl file, I get a whole lot of errors, the correcting of which is beyond my current level of expertise. 

The asl file is available @ http://pastebin.com/DLSJngY7

Can anyone help with this? 

Thanks in advance!
Gautam


----------



## execve (Apr 12, 2012)

As a followup, I checked booting with verbose mode. I then saw the following log:


```
Apr 10 16:43:22 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: [ECPU] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psargs-392)
Apr 10 16:43:22 mellon kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.TZ00._TMP] (Node 0xfffffe0002abed80), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110527/psparse-560)
Apr 10 16:43:22 mellon kernel: acpi_tz0: error fetching current temperature -- AE_NOT_FOUND
```

So, acpi_thermal is not able to get the temperature for some reason. The relevant sysctl dump is:


```
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: -273.2C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -2
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 110.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 110.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: 70.0C -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: 2
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: 300
```

I also loaded coretemp, and now see this:

```
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.delta: 36
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.resolution: 1
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.tjmax: 85.0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.throttle_log: 0
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 51.0C
```

But acpi_thermal is unable to pick up the temperature for some reason (because it reads it from the BIOS?)

Should I go ahead and disable acpi.thermal? Any known side-effects? I have powerd running currently. I  have also noticed that the fan comes on heavily during load and is off or very silent during idle mode. Any other way to keep a check on temperature and cooling?

Once this is resolved, the next step is getting the  suspend/resume to work which seems to be broken, but for that another thread .


----------

